# Went for a HM got a Plakat



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

So, I went to Petco because on a visit last week an employee told me they were getting bettas yesterday. I hurried after work and almost ran into the store. There were some really awesome fish!
Tons of plakats in great colors, many many crowntails, HMs, DTs. Some great black ones... those were gorgeous!
I promise I was looking at the HM but this little orange dragon (right?) plakat caught my eye. 
The pictures don't do his coloring any justice but my sister went on a trip and borrowed my good camera.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

0_0;


*falls over...*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! He's amazing.

Check out those lips!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning!! I love him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! Ugh I have to go to Petco!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay, A Plakat! My favorite!
He is gorgeous, good find!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL neelie!!

What a nice little red dragon plakat!!!!! beautiful! I love his red lips.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I called the Petco closest to me and he said that they don't have Plakats. He asked the manager if they'd be getting them in soon and she said no.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you all! He's still getting used to me but seems much more upbeat than the first day!

So, would he be considered a red dragon even if his color is orange? Dunno much about colors yet 

BettaxFishxCrazy: I wish shipping wasn't so high or I would offer finding fish for you all! I checked and even with my FedEx discount is around $20 for next day. UGH!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

hes soo pretty i LOVE plakats


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Wicked fish!


----------

